# how often to get blood work done



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

:hugs:
HI EVERYONE!! I hope everyone is feeling good.

I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions on how often to get blood work done until the numbers/med are just right. I have heard every month or every 8 weeks.

I am on 60mcg of Armour for about a tad over 3 weeks. I don't feel any better...UGH!! I just wishing to get the Armour just right sooner than later. :winking0001:

AS OF 9/11

TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 3.2 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 .90 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

Here are my past results:

AS OF 8/8:
TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.01 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML

Thanks for any input from the people on this AWESOME BOARD/FORUM!! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> :hugs:
> HI EVERYONE!! I hope everyone is feeling good.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions on how often to get blood work done until the numbers/med are just right. I have heard every month or every 8 weeks.
> ...


That FT3 is looking better and there is always a lag time between the FREES and the TSH. Expect FT4 to be low when taking Armour. This is normal and not a cause for concern.

My doc titrated every 8 weeks. I am pleased because I have been on the same dose of Armour for many many many years. We nailed just the right dose based on my level of activity which is very active.

This is an area where extreme patience pays many dividends.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

THANKS ANDROS!!

It is just frustrating at times that it takes so long to get the numbers just right. But the reward at the end is worth it!! arty0006:

**SLIGHTLY OFF TOPIC**
How are you or anyone on this forum handle multi-dosing? I am on 60mcg of Armour. I need to take it twice a day. I take one first thing in the morning and another before bed. But now, I have CHANGE it to: 1 in the morning and split the 2nd one in half. I take the first 1/2 in mid-morning and last half in the late afternoon.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never heard of multi-dosing during the course of one day. [Not that that means much.]


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

I heard that people mutli-dose, because the 'normal' body doesn't produce the hormones all @ once. That is the reason for the multi-dosing. But I don't much either. heeheehee


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm on 60 mg. Armour and I split the dose. I take half at 6 A.M. and the other half an hour before the evening meal.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> THANKS ANDROS!!
> 
> It is just frustrating at times that it takes so long to get the numbers just right. But the reward at the end is worth it!! arty0006:
> 
> ...


I don't lend much credence to that. Once the med builds up in your system your are good to go. I take my Armour @ 5 AM each morning and am good to go.

Consistency is the most important issue; seriously.


----------

